# The New World is a crazy place.



## rshuey (May 3, 2011)

I don't understand people today. Why doesn't anyone talk these days? people just text and email. I have to take time out of my day to investigate property issues and they turn out to be neighbor disputes. petty petty stuff. Why don't people just TALK to their neighbors?

I told a guy this morning that if he was so concerned with the neighbors 5 pieces of wood that are laying in his yard that he should have a recreational fire, offer to burn the wood and give his neighbor a beer.

Just a rant.


----------



## Big Willie (May 3, 2011)

As an observation rshuey, IMO, one reason that people do not talk to people anymore is

that it takes effort.  Sometimes, a lot of effort!  Effort  =  work!  Work  = one more thing

to add to the never ending list of things to do.  Also, it takes a willingness to be somewhat

vulnerable and open to actually communicating with someone.  In a lot of subdivisions [ or

neighborhoods if you will ], people desire to come home and shut themselves in to their

houses and not be bothered with the outside world.  That aspect is acerbated even more

with people who are anti-social by choice.  Now add in to the mix that if someone is not

social, or desires to be reclusive, that some people [ i.e. - neighbors ] are so thin skinned

these days, ...they will perceive to be offended.  Not too much reconciliation that I have

seen.

Regarding your related story, our AHJ goes through the same efforts to resolve disputes

between people living next door to each other.


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2011)

I had to "force" a lady to paint the back side of her small garage, that the complaining neighbors fence was only 12" from. Instead of him walking over and asking her if he could do it for her......noooo, iIhad to get the IPMC out, tell her to paint it, then I had to tell him to take the friggen fence down so she could get to it, then monitor it, then let him know it was done. He didn't think it was done, it was only primed, I said.........SORRRY! The IPMC only says it has to be painted. hahahaha

Probably spent a day or two total on it, because he was an a$$ and wouldn't walk around the corner and communicate with his neighor.

My rant.......


----------



## FM William Burns (May 3, 2011)

> Why doesn't anyone talk these days?


Bad breath  ................Couldn't resist but get what you're saying.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 3, 2011)

Because we have to many people hired to do enforcement work - whether police, code enforcement, school resource officers, etc.

When I was growing up..... if you got in a fight at school, it was settled at school.  Nowdays, both kids are suspended and not allowed to resolve their deifferences.

If a fellow was shot, it was usually because they deserved it for stealing, being a lowlife, etc.  - that person became something of a local hero ---- Now days, the Police Officer gets put through the third degree and has to prove he was just in his actions.

If there was a feud, we didn't try to stop it, you just went the other way until the feuding stopped...... I walked down roads with a rifle, carried a pistol, and went fishing with dynamite........... gathered at church on Sundays and stopped to talk to the old timers on the porch and I said "yes, sir" and "no, sir" as a sign of respect.

THAT is what went wrong in the New World.


----------



## Jobsaver (May 3, 2011)

I was once reprimanded for calling next door neighbors out to the driveway, and exclaiming, "You two ought to be ashamed of yourselves!". Both had a history of calling on each other eight times within three months. Stupid stuff . . . he pulled his trailer on my property when backing into the yard . . . he stepped on my property when reworking the garden about the mailbox post . . . etc.

Three years in, I resigned my post due to a lack of tolerance for this type of thing, but was fortunate enough to instead become established more in the capacity of a Building Inspector, and less in the capacity of a Property Maintenance Code Enforcement Officer.

Property Maintenance Code Enforcement Officers are valuable, but are the most underpaid folks in any city. There isn't enough money in the world somebody could pay me to again listen to ungrateful whining people who really have nothing to complain about complain about their next door neighbors.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2011)

> I resigned my post due to a lack of tolerance for this type of thing


Tolerance requires a permissive attitude which leads to accepting actions and conduct that is un-acceptable. It has brought society on a whole to a downward level we may never get out of.

I applaud you for your convictions to quit coddling the childish behavior of adults and tell them the truth about their actions.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 3, 2011)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Why don't people just TALK to their neighbors?


Because they all want something free from Chris the electrician.:banghd


----------



## beach (May 3, 2011)

> went fishing with dynamite...........


That's cheating!!!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 3, 2011)

We have a 6ft fence height requirement and I issued a permit and went by to check the progress. Resident bought it in sections the only problem is the fence drops off about 24" at the bottom corner of each section making the fence 8ft tall and it looks like a set of stairs as you drive by. Now I gotta make em dance a jig, as brudgers would say!

pc1


----------



## JBI (May 3, 2011)

Right about now I'm SERIOUSLY not missing direct enforcement. Such a pleasure working in Codes without dealing with that stuff.

I feel all of your pain and them some...

But, let's not forget about the good neighbors who are stuck with genuine a$$#0!e$ next door. Unrepentant incivil swine.

I'm as anti-social as the next guy (more, actually), but that's why my nearest neighbors are hard to see from my yard, I bought 5 acres and built in the middle of it, left 75' - 100' or more all around me wooded.


----------



## globe trekker (May 3, 2011)

John,

Have you got your bunker built yet and stocked with all of the

extended shelf life consumables?

.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 3, 2011)

Agree with all the value posted so far.  I think I posted this somewhere before in related matter..........many forget what we all learned in Kindergarten and were graded on up untill 2nd grade........ how to play well with others, share your toys and don't eat glue.


----------



## brudgers (May 3, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> We have a 6ft fence height requirement and I issued a permit and went by to check the progress. Resident bought it in sections the only problem is the fence drops off about 24" at the bottom corner of each section making the fence 8ft tall and it looks like a set of stairs as you drive by. Now I gotta make em do a jig, as brudgers would say!pc1


That's what you get for issuing fence permits in the first place.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2011)

I hear ya John my closest neighbors are N 1/4 mile E 2 mile S & W 1/2 mile and they all are to darn close :cowboy


----------



## Mac (May 4, 2011)

John You are starting to sound lke Barry Watkins! Seriously glad to hear you like the new gig.


----------

